# Puesta en funcionamiento



## Babero

"El presente documento recoge la propuesta de INDRA para el diseño y puesta en producción de una red de video-vigilancia en la ciudad de Palmas."


por 



"O presente documento recolhe a proposta da INDRA para o design e *acionamento* de uma rede de videovigilância na cidade de Palmas." 



Existe alguma palavra em português que se asemelhe mais a "puesta en producción" que acionamento?


----------



## Carfer

Em Portugal, eu diria _'colocação em funcionamento'._ _'Pôr em produção'_ não fará muito sentido tratando-se duma rede de video-vigilância. '_Acionamento_', por seu lado, tem uma conotação de acto de muita curta duração, o acto de acionar (premir um botão, puxar uma alavanca, dar a uma manivela) que não me parece ir muito bem no caso.


----------



## Babero

Colocação, não sei, pelo menos no caso do brasil, acho que não é correto, pelo significado disto em espanhol. "puesta en funcionamiento" é parecido a "puesta en marcha" (acender) o "puesta en escena" (num teatro, por exemplo, se diz "puesta en escena" de um obra). E é verdade, acionamento não é uma palavra muito boa. 

Agradeço comentários,

Babero


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Acho que no caso, "puesta en producción" seria "instalação do sistema", já que a atividade anterior (design, de "design engineering", engenharia de detalhamento) é a que precede a instalação. De qq maneira a impressão que me dá é que a frase em espanhol é uma tradução imprecisa do inglês.


----------



## Guigo

No Brasil, na área técnica, dizemos _posta em marcha_ (start-up), acredito que esta ação inclua o funcionamento inicial e a operação plena, quando é feita a entrega da obra.

Alguns grandes contratantes, como a Petrobras, exigem a _operação assistida_, geralmente de 2 anos, após a _posta em marcha_, quando apenas então é feita a entrega final da obra e o pagamento de algum valor retido (5% a 10%, que pode ser algo como US$ 100 milhões).


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Guigo, de pleno acordo, mas para um sistema de vigilância acho que essas ações não cabem. No máximo, os testes e só, vc não acha?


----------



## Guigo

WhoSoyEu said:


> Guigo, de pleno acordo, mas para um sistema de vigilância acho que essas ações não cabem. No máximo, os testes e só, vc não acha?


 
Se não for integrante de um sistema maior (refinaria ou plataforma), talvez apenas os _testes_ sejam suficientes, principalmente devido aos custos elevados de manter equipes permanentes para posta-em-marcha e operação assistida.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Guigo, não em Palmas. Um abraço, sem nenhuma ironia, por favor.


----------



## Babero

"Instalação do* sistema"*
logo* 
"rede* de vigilância"?

"Puesta en producción" refere-se ao fato de acionar uma produção, não é um termo muito usado, mas este "puesta" aparece muito por como se usa isto de ". a questão acho, é a palavra "produção", como dizer

acionamento-da-produção. 

"Posta em produção"?

obrigado,

babero


----------



## Guigo

WhoSoyEu said:


> Guigo, não em Palmas. Um abraço, sem nenhuma ironia, por favor.


 
Sem problemas... mas nada mais me assusta, afinal alguns dos maiores empreendimentos, presentemente, no país, estão localizados em cidades como Ipojuca, Guamaré, Janaúba, Alvorada do Norte, Belo Monte e por aí vai.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Perfeitamente, inclusive grandes hidrelétricas no Tocantins. Mas quais grandes projetos vc conhece em Palmas, fora as avenidas?


----------



## Guigo

WhoSoyEu said:


> Perfeitamente, inclusive grandes hidrelétricas no Tocantins. Mas quais grandes projetos vc conhece em Palmas, fora as avenidas?


 
Não conheço... ainda.


----------



## Mangato

Por acá utlizamos las expresiones, puesta en producción, puesta en funcionamiento y puesta en servicio, con matiz diferente

Un fábrica o factoría que produce  cualquier artículo se *pone en producción,  *

Un proyecto de de video-vigilancia se *pone  en servicio*


Una máquina se *pone en funcionamiento*


----------



## vf2000

Minha tentativa: 


Babero said:


> "El presente documento recoge la propuesta de INDRA para el diseño y puesta en producción de una red de video-vigilancia en la ciudad de Palmas."
> 
> "O presente documento recebe/aceita a proposta da INDRA para a elaboração/criação e *intalação* de uma rede de videovigilância na cidade de Palmas."



Acho que para uma rede de vigilância a palavra seria "instalar", "montar/montagem", "início do serviço de vigilância"

Espero ter ajudado.


----------



## brasileirinho

Não poderíamos usar 
"Implantação" ?


----------



## Mangato

brasileirinho said:


> Não poderíamos usar
> "Implantação" ?


Acho que sim. Eu trabalhei em uma divisão de implantação.

Abrangia: criação e desenho dos projectos, tramitação, andamento e posta em serviço.


----------



## vf2000

"Implantação" parece uma boa opção. Tem meu apoio ;-)


----------

